# Bobcat door question.



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Got a 873 that's new to me. The door came with it but was smashed so I had glass replaced now i'm trying to figure out where the door latch safty harness plugs into ? I thought it went to wiper harness but that only 2 plugs one for wiper motor other for wiper washer pump? Kinda wana get this done right so it helps whoever I put in the machine from crushing door again


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/n-yp39j5/mad43/products/919/images/2535/wiper_wiring_harness_newer_7117322__97454.1405704953.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Does your harness look like this? You might be missing the connector that goes to the door switch if you only have (2) plugs.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes. One goes to wiper motor other goes to squirter pump. Looks like I need a different harness


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Just take the strong arm off that holds the door open. This way the door will close on its own.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Without that when you open it past where the shock stops it normally the glass will make contact with a bushing collar


----------

